# K-Sport Coilovers for sale b13 91-94



## Steven-acuna (Feb 24, 2011)

Whats up i got some k-sport coilovers for sale im asking for 600 obo like new i used them for about 3 months and hardly ever ran the car.. reson for sale is that i dont own the sentra no more i sold it to a family member that needed a daily driver.i got the tools the endlinks, so hit me up.id prefer some one near my area but we can figure somthing out.(909,626,951,323)

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c369/steven_acuna/CIMG3120.jpg

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c369/steven_acuna/CIMG3117.jpg


----------



## Steven-acuna (Feb 24, 2011)

Price aint firm people shoot me some offers!


----------



## jay-r 80's (Feb 26, 2011)

YGPM sir..


----------



## jpwrx2002 (Feb 27, 2011)

I want these whats ur phone number? email it to me at [email protected]


----------



## yellowb13guy (Apr 6, 2011)

u still got this? im located in 951 area...email me: [email protected], lets talk business


----------

